# iron levels up 10.9 so i can have HB



## SeaShells

I want to attempt homebirth but iron levels were very low at 9.7 but midwife just told me its up 10.9 so its ok for HB...
I ve been suffering with chronic insomnia for last 6 weeks and bit worried about how will i have energy to give birth when doing normal every day tasks take so much energy...
Has anyone suffered with this and got through labour ok...
xx


----------



## madasa

Wooohooo! I know that feeling (slightly low iron) and how great it was when it went up and I got the "OK" for my homebirth :) I know it's my right to birth at home if I want to, but it's nt so great having to "fight" for what you when in pregnancy or labour, is it?

Linkage (there's a bit on iron and low hb if you scroll down, but the whole website is an absolute goldmine of info :) ) https://www.wombecology.com/maternalemotional.html

And finally, I SUFFERED with pregnancy insomnia like you wouldn't believe, both times. Second time was my home birth and it was completely wonderful. 

I did find that listening to hypnobirthing affirmations and practising the labour breathing was very helpful - often it helped me drift offf to sleep when NOTHING ELSE worked, but even on times where it didn't, it still helped me to relax enough that I felt rested and could function :)


----------



## SeaShells

madasa said:


> Wooohooo! I know that feeling (slightly low iron) and how great it was when it went up and I got the "OK" for my homebirth :) I know it's my right to birth at home if I want to, but it's nt so great having to "fight" for what you when in pregnancy or labour, is it?
> 
> Linkage (there's a bit on iron and low hb if you scroll down, but the whole website is an absolute goldmine of info :) ) https://www.wombecology.com/maternalemotional.html
> 
> And finally, I SUFFERED with pregnancy insomnia like you wouldn't believe, both times. Second time was my home birth and it was completely wonderful.
> 
> I did find that listening to hypnobirthing affirmations and practising the labour breathing was very helpful - often it helped me drift offf to sleep when NOTHING ELSE worked, but even on times where it didn't, it still helped me to relax enough that I felt rested and could function :)


Thank you so much for your reply...would u mind me asking how bad your insomnia was??? and how long did it take for it go after baby was born???
would love to talk to u more....x


----------



## Mervs Mum

There are some homeopathic remedies for insomnia in pregancy that are completely safe to use. I never suffered with it but my hubby has (not in pregancy you understand :winkwink:) and he's used the ones I use with pregnant clients and they send him out like a light!

Don't forget that your Mw may prefer your iron levels to be a bit higher but ultimately it's your choice. There's some research that suggests iron around the 9.8 mark is actually optimal in late pregnancy. I've birthed at home myself with 9.7 and had a client at that mark and we both decide on a wait and see approach to the third stage. If the loss was a bit more than the Mw would have liked to see we said we would have the syntometrine but as it was neither of us needed it. :)


----------



## tripletsOMG

10.9 is still low for a home birth or any birth my mw requires at least a 12 mine was 9.2 now is 13 i take an iron pill, prenatal and mw suggests liquid chlorophyll it is really good to build up ur blood and boost iron also keep u regular!


----------



## madasa

It depends where you are, triplets! My MW was happy with mine at a 10. In the US I would not be surprised if they are stricter about it. They seem to be on everything, pregnancy wise!


----------



## Whitbit22

I have been taking Floradix to make sure my levels are high enough.. I am getting retested this week but at 20 weeks my iron was 10.9. I have since read that it is not a bad level at all, and in fact iron supplementation may lead to babies gaining excessive weight. I still take the Floradix though, since an optimal iron level will greatly reduce the chance of hemorrhage.


----------

